# Weeks turf auction going on now!



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

If you are in the market, some great john deere reels on auction! So far prices are dirt cheap.

https://bid.uselevel.com/ui/auctions/38


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Tons of flex 21s on there for cheap. What's the deal with those?


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Looks like all 180e and 180sl. Found the toros. Lets see.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

The hours on them are sky high, 2k+

Also a pretty cheap toro triplex if you want to risk one with 6k+ hours on it


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

It's crazy how much louder the reels are on those john deere triplex machines.


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

I snagged a 180SL. Paid a little more than I was hoping but it's done. The guy I talked to at Weeks mentioned these were some real clean examples and they just don't pop up on Craigs List around here. Maybe I can save some money on the freight side if I shop it around a bit.

I was interested in an E model but decided to steer after the guy at Weeks and the guy at my local turf equipment service shop both tried to steer me towards the SL over the E.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

What's the plan for shipping?


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

Basically get online or make some calls for freight quotes. I need to talk to Weeks to get a size and weight.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Uship is the way to go!


----------



## asagers (Feb 15, 2018)

Michael303 said:


> I snagged a 180SL. Paid a little more than I was hoping but it's done. The guy I talked to at Weeks mentioned these were some real clean examples and they just don't pop up on Craigs List around here. Maybe I can save some money on the freight side if I shop it around a bit.
> 
> I was interested in an E model but decided to steer after the guy at Weeks and the guy at my local turf equipment service shop both tried to steer me towards the SL over the E.


Which lot # was yours?


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

asagers said:


> Which lot # was yours?


1313 I think.


----------



## asagers (Feb 15, 2018)

Michael303 said:


> asagers said:
> 
> 
> > Which lot # was yours?
> ...


Congrats! I just won #1400. Now to get it to Vegas!


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

asagers said:


> Congrats! I just won #1400. Now to get it to Vegas!


Nice! You got a great deal. I was looking at that one and 1401 but didn't want to wait and find out the last ones went for even more.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

asagers said:


> Michael303 said:
> 
> 
> > asagers said:
> ...


1400 was the 180 with the Honda motor right?


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

I think all the JDs have Honda motors but I noticed a couple of them had red caps on the side. I would assume they were probably just replaced at some point.


----------



## asagers (Feb 15, 2018)

Michael303 said:


> Basically get online or make some calls for freight quotes. I need to talk to Weeks to get a size and weight.


Try freighquote.com. (888) 323-5441. The guy that helped me is named Buddy Jenks. So far, they've been the cheapest quote I've received. Andy from the auction told me he'll make a custom 40" x 72" pallet (the handle of mower can't extend beyond the end of the pallet). The mower weighs 204 lbs, according to the JD website, and Andy estimated the pallet to weigh approx. 70 lbs. I'm going with 275 lbs and having it delivered to the carrier's terminal and then picking it up with a truck/trailer from there. That's the least expensive option if the carrier has a terminal near you.


----------



## asagers (Feb 15, 2018)

Michael303 said:


> I think all the JDs have Honda motors but I noticed a couple of them had red caps on the side. I would assume they were probably just replaced at some point.


Correct, they're all Honda engines. Not sure what year they switched from the red to black covers.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I just got #1432 Toro flex 21 for $85


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

asagers said:


> Michael303 said:
> 
> 
> > Basically get online or make some calls for freight quotes. I need to talk to Weeks to get a size and weight.
> ...


How much was your total cost to ship?


----------



## asagers (Feb 15, 2018)

jwill said:


> asagers said:
> 
> 
> > Michael303 said:
> ...


$333 - GA to Las Vegas


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Who ended up with the toro 3100d


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks, @asagers !


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

Just received an invoice from Weeks and it included sales tax. Seems unusual since I don't live in Georgia but I'm not sure it's worth arguing over.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Michael303 said:


> Just received an invoice from Weeks and it included sales tax. Seems unusual since I don't live in Georgia but I'm not sure it's worth arguing over.


Part of the terms. Probably a state law requiring tax on all purchases unless exempt.


----------

